
This 10 year old designed and built a Nixie-tube clock - GPGPU
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/alexs-nixie-clock/
======
DHJSH
This is a great project. He had some help from Dad with the power tools, but
it seems that he wrote the software completely by himself.

